# selling slimline pens



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

how much could you sell a slimline pen for?
i know it depends if its acrylic or wood, if the wood is figured with spalting or burl and if the pen is shaped well

but overall how much could you sell a non figured wooden slimline for? (a simple 20 minute job)


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been selling them for $20 lately.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

mike s said:


> how much could you sell a non figured wooden slimline for? (a simple 20 minute job)


I also get $15-$20 for them.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

I would go no lower than $20. You don't want to undercut everyone. We all loose in that scenario.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> I would go no lower than $20. You don't want to undercut everyone. We all loose in that scenario.



With that theory if I'm selling mine for $40 everyone else should raise their prices. 

It depends on species of wood type/quality of finish and workmanship. Is in a Slimline pen or is it a Funline pen which is the cheaper slim line design. What about the pen kit finish is it Gold, gun metal, brushed nickle they all have different cost. Whats the economy like in your area. In a bad economy prices have to drop to make sales. If you selling pens for $13 is the only way to feed your family then go for it. At the same time if you can sell almost the same amount of pens for $50 each great. 


I'm not trying to confuse you but there are no easy answers about what a item should sell for without considering all of the above.


In my case $20-$30 each, figured, exotics and other pen styles $35 and up.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

before reading this i thought £15 was a little high for a pen... obviously not
thanks all


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Expan your horizons*

I sell my slimline pens for $20 to $25 cigar pens for $45. I sell the designer pen sets for $45 to $50 and cigar pens for $45 and fountain pens for $60, letter openers for $25, bottle stoppers for $25. I also display the pens and sets in a display case which cost as low as $1.25 or less. If I am having a slow day at a show I might entice someone for a $5 discount or if they are buying more than one set. I recently put 5 slimline out as show special for $15 and did not sell any of them. I think it really is dependent on any given time or place as to what people buy, but my experience has been that at or near the end of a show people will come back to your display something after they have been looking at something to buy a friend or relative. About 25% of my sales are from other exhibitors. I sell a number of different items at any given show (gun shows). I sell pens, letter openers, bottle stoppers, S & P mills, Flexcut carving tools, checkering tools, gun racks, fishing rod racks, and duck, goose, deer grunts, predator ( these calls I include a pouch and lanyard), and turkey calls. I found that you need to offer a variety of items, and listen to your customer’s wants and needs. My first show I sold only gun racks and carving tools. Each time I go to a show I listen for other opportunities. I think you can not fool people for too long once they see your quality they are willing to buy your product at the price you want. Sometimes they will see something you have and the next time they see you they will buy what they have been planning for in the future. 

My advice don’t be one dimensional expand your horizons.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think that I indicated a raise in pricing over another vendor. You are missing my point. There needs to be a reasonable price point. $13 is ridiculous. Undercutting price does no one any good. The attitude that if it feeds your family than do it, is killing the remodeling business. And it will kill our business. We, as Penturners, need to stick together and offer our products at REASONABLE prices.

As for your example, the kit cost between Slimline and Funline are not that different. Most are between $2-3$ no matter the finish. I just checked out WoodandWimsies and the material has no baring on cost, whether it is gun metal, gold, chrome...

With $4-$5 min per min in just the kit and blank, and 30 minutes time from start to finish, you are not feeding anyone. You need to include all other items used to make the pen, all of your tools, glue, paper towels, etc.

I understand how to price, but we need not price ourselves out of business. I can't stand walking into a UPS store and see a guy selling slimelines for $12. There is no way that there is any money in it. Even if you make $7 a pen you would need to sell hundreds to feed your family, and I doubt many guys are feeding their family selling pens.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

We sell quite a few of the basic gold slims for $25 for wood and $35 for the acrylics (since they are much more labor intensive) and no-one has complained about them being too high because they are much better than the $20 mass produced pens from Office Depot!


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

pens are usually just part of the display for sale
it would be stupid to go to the market with just a table full of pens


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't turn pens(yet)finaly starting this year,but I have seen pens of all types selling at craft shows from 7.00 to over a 100.00.Last yr I set up for a show down here in fl (last time to) and there were 3 boothes that were selling pens with there othere work and the highest price among all three was 7.00 bucks  and the highest was about 30.00,an all three of em said that when they were gone,that was it. I'm gonna be making some,but just as gifts for friends and relatives.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> *I don't think that I indicated a raise in pricing over another vendor. You are missing my point. There needs to be a reasonable price point. $13 is ridiculous. *Undercutting price does no one any good. The attitude that if it feeds your family than do it, is killing the remodeling business. And it will kill our business. We, as Penturners, need to stick together and offer our products at REASONABLE prices.
> 
> *As for your example, the kit cost between Slimline and Funline are not that different. Most are between $2-3$ no matter the finish. I just checked out WoodandWimsies and the material has no baring on cost, whether it is gun metal, gold, chrome...*
> 
> ...


*Well lets say you live in California or other high cost of living area and he lives in Kansas, Mississippi or some place with a lower cost of living and a bad economy. He can't sell pens for what you can just because of the income and cost of living. I don't think he wants to sell them cheap but either way thinking we can influence each others prices is crazy. Even if we were talking about strictly selling on line It would be next to impossible to try and have **all **the same limit for low prices. It's also price fixing which is illegal as funny as that sounds.* :laughing:

*As for the prices of pens, I buy mine from PSI your 2-3 dollar price is off and it does matter about finish. I looked at the **WoodandWimsies site and their pens are different. I'm not sure of the quality and could not find anything on warranty. PSI pens except Funline come with a life time warranty and are of high quality compared to a couple others I have tried .

I'm willing to check your supplier out since the prices on some things seem better then PSI. Anyone else use them and have input.

*


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mike s said:


> before reading this i thought £15 was a little high for a pen... obviously not
> thanks all


Hey Mike this is a classic case why having your location posted helps. We naturally assume that you are in the same country as us which makes for bad advise. Just being in a different State in the US can make a difference on allot of questions, being half way around the world definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

OK as said I am not a pen turner so far,but have a question.I found a site where nthey are selling kits for 2.00 bucks an less :blink: would thet be worth getting? like I said I don't plan on selling what pens I make,but then I don't want them falling apart on folks.Opinions please.
Next note,I have seen some fantastic pens in shows that folks are selling for 50.00 bucks up to an over a 100.00 bucks ea,an IMHO they were worth what they were selling them for,and I don't think it would be right for someone to set up next to em an sell pens for 10.00.We in some way have to respect the effort and skills of fellow woodworkers.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The woodsman said:


> OK as said I am not a pen turner so far,but have a question.I found a site where nthey are selling kits for 2.00 bucks an less :blink: would thet be worth getting? like I said I don't plan on selling what pens I make,but then I don't want them falling apart on folks.Opinions please.
> *Next note,I have seen some fantastic pens in shows that folks are selling for 50.00 bucks up to an over a 100.00 bucks ea,an IMHO they were worth what they were selling them for,and I don't think it would be right for someone to set up next to em an sell pens for 10.00.We in some way have to respect the effort and skills of* fellow woodworkers.


Well I did Craft shows for over 10 years. Before I started craft shows I made and sold the same Lawn decorations on side of the road for like 2-3 years. When I started, I along with my wife and several friends and family members discussed what we thought was a fair price for the yard signs. I wanted to make sure they would buy more then one at a time but didn't want to get ripped off for my efforts. We came up with $10 per sign across the board and later added some real simple smaller ones for $5 each. I used better paint and materials including Stainless steel screws attaching them to the sticks. I guaranteed my signs from faulty materials. I sold out all the time. I started at the craft shows and they had crappy signs with inferior materials for $15. Should I have raised my price from what we carefully considered a fair price for my customers and were making the profit we thought was more then fair for the work involved? For ten years I sold out at every show and took orders on top of that. 

I use to get insulted if someone complained that stuff like that would fall apart, because it was the other more expensive crappy stuff that would but not mine. I had a few times that I would get bad wood, but I would replaced anything like that no questions asked. (it was rare for that to happen)

$5 worth of materials and 45 min of work is not worth $50 -100, matter a fact it sounds more like a rip off at the $100. That being said if it is a high quality pen kit ($7 or more) and or is made of some expensive exotic/figured wood with high craftsmanship then I would under stand that high of a price. Then in that case a crappy imported $10 pen would be a proble to some but if they can tell quality it wouldn't be.

I judge my work and set the price by my standards and could care less what others think unless they are a customer.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I've only done one craft show. It was big, and there were several other woodworkers selling pens. Mine were $20 for solid wood and $25 for some that I had taken the time to laminate. Because of my workmanship (I was new at pen turning - still am) and the quality of the finish, I thought it was a decent price, if not a little high. 

There was a fellow who had a LOT of pens at his booth, and some of them were really expensive, but worth it! He used pricier kits, nicer wood, had a lot of experience, and knew how to finish a pen, and all of that was very evident when you picked up one of his pens! I thought he was well within reason to charge $50 - $100 for one of his high end pens, while his slimlines were $20. He even had a "dud" box for less than $20. He told me that he makes so many pens, if he's not happy with one, he'll finish it anyhow and sell it in the dud box.

On the other hand, there was another fellow who had some pens at his booth. He was obviously as new at turning pens as I was, but apparently hadn't seen as many YouTube videos on finishing. I mean, this guys pens were BAD. There were chips missing like he was in a hurry assembling, there were spots that just plain didn't get any finish at all, you could FEEL the spots that still needed to be sanded, and some of them looked like he used the wrong bushings - the parts didn't even match up. They were in bad shape. Yet, he was still proud enough to have them marked for $30. 

As far as the undercutting the competition goes, I'd say that you should keep in mind the quality of the materials and the work.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> He even had *a "dud" box* for less than $20. He told me that he makes so many pens, if he's not happy with one, he'll finish it anyhow and sell it in the dud box.


That's actually not a bad idea. 

You also made my point shorter then I did material and craftsmanship make the price, not what others sell them for. Location can also have a big part in it.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> *Well lets say you live in California or other high cost of living area and he lives in Kansas, Mississippi or some place with a lower cost of living and a bad economy. He can't sell pens for what you can just because of the income and cost of living. I don't think he wants to sell them cheap but either way thinking we can influence each others prices is crazy. Even if we were talking about strictly selling on line It would be next to impossible to try and have **all **the same limit for low prices. It's also price fixing which is illegal as funny as that sounds.* :laughing:
> 
> *As for the prices of pens, I buy mine from PSI your 2-3 dollar price is off and it does matter about finish. I looked at the **WoodandWimsies site and their pens are different. I'm not sure of the quality and could not find anything on warranty. PSI pens except Funline come with a life time warranty and are of high quality compared to a couple others I have tried .
> 
> ...


WoodandWimsies carries some PSI kits;

They sell a slimline starting at $2.00. I buy their Hobby Line Slimlines and the finish does not effect the price on them. I have had great success with their kits.

But you go further to prove my point when you pay $6 for a kit and $2 for a blank. You are now making less than $5 a pen.

As for PSI's warranty, I could not find anything about lifetime on all of their pens. Here is what I found. Please correct me if I am wrong. But even if they have a lifetime warranty you are stuck with the shipping. That ads cost and time to the repair. It is fair more profitable to have a few repair parts in the shop and eat that. Happy customers and faster turn around.

*30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee - No Questions Asked*

 Penn State Industries wants you to be completely satisfied with any purchase you make from our catalog and on-line store. If you are not completely satisfied with your purchase, you may return it within 30 days. We will promptly replace the product, give you credit, or refund your money, whichever you prefer. No reason is required for the return; however, we would appreciate your written comments so that we can serve you and all our valued customers even better in the future.


*Lifetime Guarantee On All 24kt Gold Plated Components*

Penn State Industries guarantees that 24kt gold-plated components of specified pen, pencils and similar project kits will not tarnish, wear, or fade. This guarantee is limited only to the gold-plated components and does not apply to parts that are consumed by normal use of the product. Penn State reserves the option to replace the defective component, replace the project kit, or issue a monetary refund.



Price fixing is not what I am discussing. Price fixing has to do with pushing prices up high for higher profit. I have not proposed this, but have proposed that the bottom be no less than $20.

As for area of the country, it really doesn't seem to matter. None that have chimed in have not been below $20.

And the internet does have an effect on the price. Once on the net you are competing Nationwide and sometimes Worldwide. Pricing seems to even out.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> $5 worth of materials and 45 min of work is not worth $50 -100, matter a fact it sounds more like a rip off at the $100. That being said if it is a high quality pen kit ($7 or more) and or is made of some expensive exotic/figured wood with high craftsmanship then I would under stand that high of a price. Then in that case a crappy imported $10 pen would be a proble to some but if they can tell quality it wouldn't be.
> 
> I judge my work and set the price by my standards and could care less what others think unless they are a customer.


There are a few things to consider.

1) What is your time worth? At work I charge a lot more than $50 an hour. So my time is worth at least that much.

2) You, like so many other people, miss this one. Just because you can do something faster than the average Joe, does not mean you should get paid less. If Joe takes 2 hours to turn a pen, and charges $25 an hour, should he charge $50, when you can turn the same pen in 30 minutes and only get $12.50? Skill and craftsmanship go a long way. As we progress in the craft we will get faster and more efficient. We should not be charging less for our improved skills, but more.

3) You miss the fact that your market should dictate your price, not you. Using you signs as an example. Why not charge $15 per sign? If your clients still bought you out, the market could bare your price. Can I sell pens for $10? Yes! Will I sell out over the guy selling them for $20, most likely, but does that mean I am charging what I should? NO!:no:

I never advocated selling crap at high prices. I don't think that anyone else has either.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> That's actually not a bad idea.
> 
> You also made my point shorter then I did material and craftsmanship make the price, not what others sell them for. Location can also have a big part in it.


You guys are missing the point. No one indicated that we should sell pens of different quality at the same price. That is ridiculous. I assumed that when the question was asked, it was understood that we were talking about good craftsmanship and materials.

Let me give you an example so you can understand my point. I go out and buy a $5 kit and a $2 blank. You also purchase the same kit. Everyone is selling these same pens for $25 each. You decide that you are going to sell them for $13 to undercut everyone else. You don't care about he other guy, you are out for yourself. I don't think that is right. I don't think that we should be undercutting each other just to sell pens. If the market is selling them at $25, there is no reason to undercut your competition by that much. This is what I meant by undercutting. I am not saying to sell your crap pen at the same price as my crafted pen.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> You had to many post to quote it all this late


If someone is selling a $13 pen it is probably cheap materials or crappy work. While their price is less then most so is the quality. You should be able to see it but if not it's our job to show how ours are better.

As for my signs why should I have raised my prices because others were ripping people off. As I said my prices were set way before I went to a show. Of the $10 for a sign $8.75 was profit. Could I have raised my price to meet theirs? Yes but why so they could sell more of their signs that fell apart. I don't think so. I think they should have made a better product and been fair with their pricing. besides I had to deal with the stigma of them making crap. In my 10 + years of doing craft shows not one crafter ever complained that I was selling stuff to cheap. 

If someone is just trying to under cut your prices then they are wrong and I would never say to do that. I have traveled several states doing craft shows and I have sold on the net. Local economies even within the same state can make a difference on what people will pay for items. It is your job as a craftsman to promote and sell your items. You are a salesman for your and need to use workmanship, pricing, advertisement presentation and communication to be successful. Worring what the other guy is doing helps some but it can't be the determining factor.

As for your $2.00 Slimline kits I will order some and see, but if I sell a pen for $50-$100 and the finish comes off in 3-6 months I'm going to lose customers. More expensive dont always mean better but being the cheapest usually means there could be a problem later. I also don't usually count on a lifetime warranty because they are gimmicks allot of the time or the company could go out of buisness. However they sell a cheaper Funline kit that's like the hobby kit you buy and they no where near the quality of the regular slimline or other kits for that matter. I couldn't sleep at night selling that quality for that high of a price no more then I could have if I raised my sign price just because of the other guys price.

Link to Funline pens on PSI here is the description price is 1.80 (I would not use this quality of kit)

Our new Funline Slimline Pen Kits offer some of the best values on the market and come in 6 different platings. This new Funline Slimline Economy Gold pen kit includes an attractive ball clip and oriental style band. *Note: Our lifetime warranty does not apply to this line. (must order in quantities of 5)







*

You assumed we were talking about same quality and workmanship. The problem being you should never assume and why would you anyways with so many different levels of experience on this forum. Now go back to the post from Mike the OP when he said. *"before reading this i thought £15 was a little high for a pen... obviously not thanks all "* Tell me location don't matter. I often forget this is the world wide web myself.

One last point blanks can be bought are made from other stock. They can have a big difference in price from plain to figured/burls or domestic to exotic all this has to be considered also for pricing.

*I'm a honest man doing an honest days work for honest pay* *and I take pride in that and my work. That's why I sleep good at night. Well if I'm not up late posting.*

Hey TurninandBurin have a beer and chill you seam a little worked up.:laughing:


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> If someone is selling a $13 pen it is probably cheap materials or crappy work. While their price is less then most so is the quality. You should be able to see it but if not it's our job to show how ours are better.
> 
> As for my signs why should I have raised my prices because others were ripping people off. As I said my prices were set way before I went to a show. Of the $10 for a sign $8.75 was profit. Could I have raised my price to meet theirs? Yes but why so they could sell more of their signs that fell apart. I don't think so. I think they should have made a better product and been fair with their pricing. besides I had to deal with the stigma of them making crap. In my 10 + years of doing craft shows not one crafter ever complained that I was selling stuff to cheap.
> 
> ...


As for your signs. The materials and your time to: make, sell, and market was at a cost of $1.25 per sign? Hard to believe that you factored in all of your materials and time at $1.25 per sign. Profit is everything left over after everything has been paid. 

I never said to raise your price because everyone else as ripping people off. They were not ripping them of because of price, but quality. I am a General Contractor, and while you are correct that just because you pay a lot doesn't mean it's good, it is also true that paying the cheapest price is probably not in your best interest either.:no:

I also don't think that I indicated that I worry about what the other guys sell their pens at. Does it upset me to see someone selling the same pen at a cutthroat rate, sure, but I don't worry about it. Remember I didn't start this thread, just responded to the OP. This is why I said that I think that slimlines should go for $20 *min*. You were the one that started throwing in that I couldn't dictate the price, and if a guy had to sell one at $13 to feed his family then so be it. You were the one that went all emotional and sappy.

I just don't think that you are used to people disagreeing with you, and not giving up.

You still have yet to provide anything concerning the "lifetime warranty". Why would they say that they only cover the 24k parts, if the entire pen was lifetime warranty? For that matter if all of their pens were lifetime warranty why would they single out the 24k parts at all? Please provide us with something that says all of their pens (except the funline) are covered under a lifetime warranty. 

Again, I didn't say all slimlines should be sold at $20. Are you really not paying attention? I said that the min should be $20. Obviously if I spent $20 on a figured or burled blank you wouldn't charge $20. :blink:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> As for your signs. The materials and your time to: make, sell, and market was at a cost of $1.25 per sign? Hard to believe that you factored in all of your materials and time at $1.25 per sign. Profit is everything left over after everything has been paid.
> 
> I never said to raise your price because everyone else as ripping people off. They were not ripping them of because of price, but quality. I am a General Contractor, and while you are correct that just because you pay a lot doesn't mean it's good, it is also true that paying the cheapest price is probably not in your best interest either.:no:
> 
> ...


OK This is the end for me because it isn't going anywhere. 

As for my signs and profit you are correct labor was not included because anything above material cost and or booth space I consider mine. However I can assure you that my numbers are right. If you don't believe it oh well.

You said *"They sell a slimline starting at $2.00. I buy their Hobby Line Slimlines and the finish does not effect the price on them. I have had great success with their" kits. 

Those kits are the same as the PSI Funline kits which are crappy and if your selling those for $20 your ripping people off. *The clips are thin, easily bend and the finish is not as good as the PSI slimline. They list it as a hobby kit for a reason. I now that from experience while learning to turn pens with the Funline or hobby kits.

As for the warranty I made a call to PSI and I invite you to do the same if you doubt me. There web site and catalog will be changed because they do offer the lifetime warranty on all pen kits and finishes except the Funline. You know the hobby line you use and sell. The reason it says gold is because all other finishes are solid material but the gold is plated.

While on the phone with them I asked why other people were selling the Penn State Industries kits for less then they were. Maybe you new this but I didn't Penn State Industries line of pens gets all there pens from I think she said Penn State Woodworking in china. The name of the company was the suprise not that it came from China.

So thanks for the info on Wood N Whimsies. However there is still the matter of the hobby line being sold. You say undercutting hurts everyone and it does if its same quality. I never once said to undercut anyone's prices which you seam to imply. New Orleans French Quarter had someone selling like 2-3 different color wood pens for like $7 at the flea market. does this hurt me no it's a flea market,I'm not selling there and I will keep a few cheap pens around to show the difference in quality from what I make and the cheap china imports.

Man get off the thing about me not listening. I been posting on here for a very long time and have given good advise helping many people on here. I not only heard the facts but heard the BS as well.

Location matters hence the OP don't even live in this country.

You think everyone should agree to a min price so you can make more money. Me I let me work do most of the selling.

I pointed out that quality matters in price. You introduced at least to me to a new supplier with good prices. However you admit to using the cheaper hobby line in pens which I guess your selling. I came to that conclusion since your upset about people undercutting your prices. What about using inferior materials and wanting top dollar. Whats that called?


You said *"I just don't think that you are used to people disagreeing with you, and not giving up."* _*

Really I have a 16,17 and 22 year old, all they do is disagree and not give up. It don't make them right.*_:laughing:

How about you say your last comment and we move on. Then you can have time to load up some pictures of your work in albums for everyone to see.:thumbsup:

Oh order some good pen kits stop using the crappy ones to sell. You give the rest of us a bad name:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TurninandBurin said:


> I don't think that I indicated a raise in pricing over another vendor. You are missing my point. There needs to be a reasonable price point. $13 is ridiculous. Undercutting price does no one any good. The attitude that if it feeds your family than do it, is killing the remodeling business. And it will kill our business. We, as Penturners, need to stick together and offer our products at REASONABLE prices.
> 
> As for your example, the kit cost between Slimline and Funline are not that different. Most are between $2-3$ no matter the finish. I just checked out WoodandWimsies and the material has no baring on cost, whether it is gun metal, gold, chrome...
> 
> ...


The difference being, most of these decent pens are being turned by people who aren't trying to feed their families, they're just trying to make a little extra to offset the cost of their hobbies. 

Pricing, as rrbrown indicated, has so many variables that saying "no less than $20" is the only ridiculous statement I've seen on the issue. If $13, or $12 is what sells, who are you, or anyone else, to say otherwise? Who gives a damn if the person is "making any money on it". Perhaps the idea isn't to make money but to use/lose less money doing something we enjoy.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> OK This is the end for me because it isn't going anywhere.
> 
> As for my signs and profit you are correct labor was not included because anything above material cost and or booth space I consider mine. However I can assure you that my numbers are right. If you don't believe it oh well.
> 
> ...


*It is your assumptions that give you a bad name. Sorry to say, I give no one a bad name. I will stand by my pens 100%.*


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

frankp said:


> The difference being, most of these decent pens are being turned by people who aren't trying to feed their families, they're just trying to make a little extra to offset the cost of their hobbies.
> 
> Pricing, as rrbrown indicated, has so many variables that saying "no less than $20" is the only ridiculous statement I've seen on the issue. If $13, or $12 is what sells, who are you, or anyone else, to say otherwise? Who gives a damn if the person is "making any money on it". Perhaps the idea isn't to make money but to use/lose less money doing something we enjoy.


Nice attitude! 

I am an individual with the freedom of speech. This freedom allows me to say what ever I damn well please.

It also gives you the same freedom to say that you disagree with me.

What a great country this is!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TurninandBurin said:


> Nice attitude!
> 
> I am an individual with the freedom of speech. This freedom allows me to say what ever I damn well please.
> 
> ...


We finally agree on something. I fought for your right to disagree with me and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Selling slimline pens*

We finally agree on something. I fought for your right to disagree with me and I'm proud of it. 
*ME to :yes: sheeze all the feller wanted to know was what do ya sell the dang pens for :laughing:*


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The woodsman said:


> We finally agree on something. I fought for your right to disagree with me and I'm proud of it.
> *ME to :yes: sheeze all the feller wanted to know was what do ya sell the dang pens for :laughing:*


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

